# Underfloor battery box - Help please!!!



## Zebedee

This question has been asked before, but never answered as far as I can see.

Where can I get an underfloor battery box so the leisure battery doesn't half fill our very limited underseat storage space?

Mr Google has been no help at all, in spite of phrasing the question as many ways as I can think of.

Anybody know of a source please, before I have to shell out on a bespoke model! 8O 

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## mcpezza

Hi.

Is this any good?

http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_catalogue_2012/2012_CAK_Doors and Locks.pdf

or page 94 here:

http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_catalogue_2012/2012_CAK_Electrical.pdf

Our last Hymer had one like this in a locker with a ply cover with vinyl that matched the flooring.

Regards

Mike


----------



## listerdiesel

There probably isn't a generic box that is suitable, the combinations of battery size/dimensions, plus the fitting space(s) on the vehicle would make it almost impossible to make up something up to carry in stock.

Having said that, it would not be a big job to make up such a box, given the dimensions of the battery and available floor area, so why not contact a local sheet metal company and ask the question?

Don't go for anything in fibreglass, the bigger batteries just break their way out of them.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks both.

I had looked at the one on Page 94 Mike, but hadn't realised a ply cover could be fitted. It must have an internal flange for it to sit on - in which case it would be dead easy to make one.

I would like to install a second battery, so I suppose I could let two of those boxes into the floor, and if they were on either side of a chassis member the floor would not be weakened.

Definite progress - thanks again. Always the sheet metal version if nothing else is suitable. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## philoaks

I can't remember who told me this (possibly someone on this site) but I was told that if you do cut the floor to fit one of these boxes then it's important to scrape out the insualtion between the ply layers and line the aperture with batten, or similar, to strengthen the support area.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Phil.

Makes perfect sense to me.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel

Pity you're so far away, I could probably knock you up some drawings if you were closer, that would help getting something made up.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee

Thank you Peter.

The thought is appreciated.

I'm just going under the van to see if I could fit two of the CAK Tanks boxes. That might be the best option of all since it would allow for two 110Ah batteries - or even bigger. I could certainly not expect to get two of that size in a single box - the weight would be too much.

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Can't really visualise exactly what and where your trying to accommodate this and more batteries.

But when I ran small trucks they often had the battery slung from the chassis using a carrier like this Dave.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-R100-...45?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item2a20fd6a39

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel

That brings back memories! I had three R100's, CS, RS and RT.

Bedford trucks and most others for that matter use chassis-hung bracketry, but you haven't got that depth of chassis to bolt to on a van chassis, which is what we are talking about.

Only the larger Iveco's etc have a full depth chassis, and I've seen them with double battery trays.

If Dave gets stuck and can wangle his way over here, we can sort something out in the way of some drawings.

Peter


----------



## richardjames

will this do? >>battery box<<


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks again Ray and Peter

Yes - it will have to be a hole in the floor job. Not much of a problem in practical terms, but thinking it out first is the key, so I don't do the job and straight away wish I had done it another way.

That's where all the help and suggestions are so valuable. It used to be called Brainstorming _(until some PC plonker decided to take offence by proxy!)_ and is a brilliant way of sorting out a problem. Even if someone makes a daft suggestion it still might be valuable if it triggers a further very good idea. :wink:

Thanks to all who have helped.

Dave


----------



## safariboy

Don't forget that you must have vents at the top and bottom. The top to let out any hydrogen and the bottom to let in air. If the box vents into the van there should be a tube to the outside so hydrogen cannot collect anywhere in the van. Similarly with a floor box it should have something like draft proofing round the lid so no hydrogen can get into the van.


----------



## Zebedee

safariboy said:


> Don't forget that you must have vents at the top and bottom. The top to let out any hydrogen and the bottom to let in air. If the box vents into the van there should be a tube to the outside so hydrogen cannot collect anywhere in the van. Similarly with a floor box it should have something like draft proofing round the lid so no hydrogen can get into the van.


Thanks for that. 

Not sure how my present battery complies with this though. As it came from the factory it sits inside a flimsy wooden enclosure (_not even a box_) under the side bench, so any hydrogen released is already in the van. 8O It's a sealed unit, so there's no vent down through the floor either.

It's obviously by no means unique, since many vans have a battery under the driver's seat, or in the same place as ours. 8O

??????

Dave


----------



## tonyt

Of course, if you really want to be a trend setting, cutting edge leader - how about a steel box, not opening to the interior but lowered underneath like a spare wheel carrier/corner steady?


----------



## Zebedee

That thought had also occurred Tony, thanks.

I need to chock up the van before I can get under it properly, and it may be that your suggestion wins out after all. Such a box could be bolted onto a chassis member so strength would not be an issue, and it would make the venting considerations mentioned by Safariboy much easier to achieve.

Still pondering, but will certainly post the final resolution (if it works) since there must be others in a similar situation.

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Just looked up your model Dave and yes quite a compact van. But all the pics I saw seemed to have dual settees behind the cab seats.

Are you saying it's going to be more practical to chop a great hole in the floor and suspend a bucket of lead below.
Surely it must be a more practical option to find space under one of those settees and maybe move the other clutter into cupboards or storage elsewhere? 

I know my Hobby is larger but the settee behind the driver houses the water tank, pump, three 110 a/h batts and an inverter and still has space to spare.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

raynipper said:


> Just looked up your model Dave and yes quite a compact van. But all the pics I saw seemed to have dual settees behind the cab seats.


Yes, ours is that model Ray.



raynipper said:


> Are you saying it's going to be *more practical to chop a great hole in the floor* and suspend a bucket of lead below.
> Surely it must be a more practical option to find space under one of those settees and maybe move the other clutter into cupboards or storage elsewhere?


I think it is. :roll:

The original battery is under one of the seats, and there are other bits and pieces like water filler hose, blown air heater pipe and water dump valve in the way, so fitting another battery in there would involve a lot of work anyway! If I did get one in there, it would leave about a cubic foot of usable space!!

We travel as light as we can, but one of the objectives is to move the existing battery out of the seat base and make a bit more storage space. Hopefully I can install an additional battery, and still create more space in the process. :?:

I'm getting closer to a solution though. Hourly bulletins can be texted to interested parties!! :lol: :lol:

The advice from everyone is much appreciated, as always.

Dave


----------



## peejay

Just a barmy thought, you could get one of those Thetford cassette holders and have both batteries underslung, then just slide the tray out for battery maintenance - or knock something similar up yourself.










Pete


----------



## Zebedee

Not so barmy Pete, and I guess it would be strong enough since it's designed to carry a full load of . . . you-know-what! It could easily be reinforced anyway. Yet another option to try, and it would be pretty straightforward if it can be used.

Don't think there's room to fit one under our van though, but will certainly bear it in mind when I go grovelling underneath tomorrow. I think the chassis members would be in the way.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## rugbyken

if any use i have one of the swift type boxes that are let-in to the floor under the bench seating i removed mine and fitted a second at the same time on the floor, 
the reason for removal was that i wanted a beeny box under the seat and the drop down blocked the runners, a beeny box may be another option they hold about 90/100lbs i think paul said though i have fitted a pvc lid to mine to stop splashback from the front wheels


----------



## Zebedee

rugbyken said:


> if any use i have one of the swift type boxes that are let-in to the floor under the bench seating i removed mine and fitted a second at the same time on the floor,
> the reason for removal was that i wanted a beeny box under the seat and the drop down blocked the runners, a beeny box may be another option they hold about 90/100lbs i think paul said though i have fitted a pvc lid to mine to stop splashback from the front wheels


Thank you Ken. 

I am wrestling with several options as you will have gathered, mostly dependent upon the limted space available both above and below floor level.

If I need your box I will certainly be in touch to discuss terms! 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Will any of these do Dave

Not all relevant, but some are, I might look into this myself later, good bit of lateral thunking that., I've been considering similar for the LPG cylinder.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Kev

I had seen some of those, but not all. Problem is free space, or rather - lack of it, both above and below deck!

I'm hoping to do some serious tape measure work today, and once I have (_hopefully_) found the space the combined knowledge of quite a few fellow members will sort out the practicalities fairly easily.

Thanks again to everyone for their ideas. MHF to the rescue again!! 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Check out Numax XV27MF for smaller 110ah batts too, although I'm sure someone will know of an even smaller dual set.

Best Ebay price each might discount for two ?? worth asking. use the 2 x 115ah as a bargaining tool perhaps.

*Not labelled as Numax though.*

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Check out Numax XV27MF for smaller 110ah batts too, although I'm sure someone will know of an even smaller dual set.
> 
> Best Ebay price each might discount for two ?? worth asking. use the 2 x 115ah as a bargaining tool perhaps.
> 
> *Not labelled as Numax though.*
> 
> Kev.


Thanks Kev.

They are in Tewkesbury which is not very far from us, so I could go and fetch them.

That would also address Wakk44's point about having to send them back if they are faulty.

Best of both worlds - I owe you a pint! :lol:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll swap it for the odd one I probably owe you mate   

Kev.

Try for discount as they won't have postage costs :wink: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Try for discount as they won't have postage costs :wink: :wink:


Just did, and they are willing to haggle a bit!

Thanks again - I didn't know about them.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Teamwork Dave, it's what this site is all about, that and whinging, and being pedantic, and back stabbing, but mostly helping each other along lifes winding slippery path.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee

richardjames said:


> will this do? >>battery box<<


Apologies Richard - I missed your post.

Thanks for that - they look pretty good to me. Yet another option. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> richardjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> will this do? >>battery box<<
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies Richard - I missed your post.
> 
> Thanks for that - they look pretty good to me. Yet another option. :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I looked at them earlier and thought nah, plastic junk, but on re looking those big thick lips indicate a lot of thought, so might do the job well if everything is secured well enough.

Kev.

PS please find me the same sort of thing for an 11kg refillable cylinder with a top lid please I wonder what Ted rogers did with old Dusty Bin, :lol: :lol:


----------

